# This is why I love cats...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So I'm sitting here watching Ouran High School Host Club (anime), and listening to Meatball and Theus romping around below on the ground, so I pause and look over, and Theus is upside-down, paws flailing in the air. Meatball is sitting there with this satisfied look on his face, ears back...butt plopped down firmly over Theus's face! hahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Silly cats, Meatball sounds soo... bad. Meatball -1 Theus - 0 
Poor Theus >_<. Sounds like some entertaining cats you have there. Cats around these parts are usually not nice :frown:.

Oh and about that anime, I actually like the manga better, more drama-llama and less fluff, but it's sooo long.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm gonna embark on the manga next. haha. Mangas are always better than the shows.

But yeah, Meatball is a crack up. Theus is the one that picks the fights, so I can't really say that Meatball is the bad one, but there was one time I was at home with a friend, and Theus was playing in the middle of the kitchen. We were both sitting at opposite ends of the kitchen on the counters, and Meatball was right next to me, getting obviously annoyed with Theus's antics, so all of a sudden, he jumps off the counter, walks over to Theus, then straight over him, and plopped his butt down on Theus's face. Theus was, like, "HOHMIDOG! WHAT'S GOING ON?!" Then Meatball got up and walked off. My friend and I, while we had been talking previously, fell silent to simply stare after him for a moment before bursting out in side-splitting laughter.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

That's too funny. My 'former' youngest Tigglet (9 months) has taken on the role of beating the crap out of Pumpkin our newest kitten (5 months). Cats are a hoot.....when they are screaming/fighting with each other lol.


----------

